# Kylin M VS Zeus Mesh



## ID10TERROR (20/11/20)

Hi all, I need some advice when it comes to choosing a new RTA 

I have set my heart on the Kylin M and the Zeus Mesh but what is the main difference between the two?

I'm going to get my whole setup tomorrow but just need some insight before I make a decision.

Your advice will be highly appreciated!

Oh, and if anyone knows where I can actually purchase a Kylin M because it seems everyone is out of stock?

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (20/11/20)

@Timwis


----------



## Resistance (20/11/20)

ID10TERROR said:


> Hi all, I need some advice when it comes to choosing a new RTA
> 
> I have set my heart on the Kylin M and the Zeus Mesh but what is the main difference between the two?
> 
> ...


Ok before you take the plunge, I heard the XMesh is the best mesh tank to date. I don't have one, but I hope @Timwis will elaborate on this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (20/11/20)

I do prefer the Zeus Mesh but the Kylin M is a safer bet when it comes to getting mesh as all the main types including nexMesh fit! Both don't disappoint for flavour but be aware it will be a different type of vape if you haven't used mesh before, a bit cooler for a start!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (20/11/20)

Timwis said:


> I do prefer the Zeus Mesh but the Kylin M is a safer bet when it comes to getting mesh as all the main types including nexMesh fit! Both don't disappoint for flavour but be aware it will be a different type of vape if you haven't used mesh before, a bit cooler for a start!


The things really going for the Zeus is that leak resistant top to bottom airflow and i find wicking straightforward!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ID10TERROR (27/11/20)

This is our setup 

Do you perhaps have any advice as to why I keep getting dry hits on the Zues X Mesh? 

#ConfusedVaper #AskingForAFriend






Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

ID10TERROR said:


> This is our setup
> 
> Do you perhaps have any advice as to why I keep getting dry hits on the Zues X Mesh?
> 
> ...


Would need to see your wicking!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ID10TERROR (27/11/20)

I know it's a little burnt but I literally changed the coil a day ago








Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

Wicking looks ok, what wattage and are you chain vaping?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ID10TERROR (27/11/20)

We vaping it at 30watts and I leave it for a while before vaping it again 

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

ID10TERROR said:


> We vaping it at 30watts and I leave it for a while before vaping it again
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk


Weird because that's very low and the photos also shows your cotton is saturated! very strange

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ID10TERROR (27/11/20)

I have to keep saturating it otherwise every pull is a dry hit  but I used to smoke it on 55watts and it was perfect 

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ID10TERROR (27/11/20)

Any ideas on how to better the wicking? Cause we both newbies when it comes to mesh and YouTube doesn't really help much 

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dombank (27/11/20)

Stuff that thing with cotton and floof the sides - LESS cotton needed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

Just make sure the cotton isn't touching the bottom and try just thinning ends out slightly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## dombank (27/11/20)

you might want to replace that specific mesh sheet too - or just remove that one and put it back again and try fit it a little tighter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## dombank (27/11/20)

Or just sell that and get yourself a coil-based tank 

Dunno how you can smoke @ 30 Watts - thats like breathing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dombank (27/11/20)

Looking at it - you need a smaller surface area for the mesh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ID10TERROR (27/11/20)

So that could be the problem cause the cotton is definitely touching the bottom 

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ID10TERROR (27/11/20)

dombank said:


> Or just sell that and get yourself a coil-based tank
> 
> Dunno how you can smoke @ 30 Watts - thats like breathing


We literally just bought it not so long ago and I have a Rebirth that's just calling my name 
But I really love the look of the Zues X 

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ID10TERROR (27/11/20)

dombank said:


> Looking at it - you need a smaller surface area for the mesh


Could you maybe explain this a little bit more in detail? 

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/11/20)

ID10TERROR said:


> Any ideas on how to better the wicking? Cause we both newbies when it comes to mesh and YouTube doesn't really help much
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk



Check out @LeislB 's video on wicking the Zeus X

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (27/11/20)

ID10TERROR said:


> Any ideas on how to better the wicking? Cause we both newbies when it comes to mesh and YouTube doesn't really help much
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk


See leislb video tutorial.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dombank (27/11/20)

ID10TERROR said:


> So that could be the problem cause the cotton is definitely touching the bottom
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk



A little fiddly with the mesh itself - larger surface area means higher possibility of dry spots and if one part of your mesh is dry - in the words of Vic - "You are sucking in satans farts"

However the dude/gal that suggested the cotton should not be touching the bottom nailed it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/11/20)

ID10TERROR said:


> I know it's a little burnt but I literally changed the coil a day ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I think you need to loosen and tighten the mesh again.
Rewick if you have to but keep it very tight under the mesh and cut off the sides/shoulders of the wick or thin it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ID10TERROR (27/11/20)

Thank you so much everyone 

I fixed it with all of your suggestions, and it tastes incredible 

Thank you again all 

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk


----------



## BUSDRIVER (11/5/21)

ID10TERROR said:


> Thank you so much everyone
> 
> I fixed it with all of your suggestions, and it tastes incredible  put the clapton s wotofo strip in thank me later
> 
> ...


----------

